# Picked up 6 New Bottles Today.



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2021)

Picked these up Today in a Trade for a old Wooden Beer Crate. Real excited about the Vernor's as these are tough to find even in Detroit, after digging a thousand Bottles probably in Detroit Still never Dug one. Don't confuse these with the common Hires & Bryant's ect., ect. The Hupert Hutch a tough one also. A variation of the one I have. Don't know much about the Dalton's Strap Side Whiskey Flask from Jackson. Does anybody else? The 7th Bottle not pictured, Picked that one up at a Antique Store. It's a Square Amber Bottle called Schlotterbeck & Foss co. Anybody know anything about the Schlotterbeck?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow that's some great stuff. This might help with the one. What kind of beer crate was it you traded for all these?
ROBBYBOBBY64. 


			https://www.linkedin.com/company/schlotterbeck-&-foss


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 13, 2021)

The Ginger Ale Extract is pretty neat. Great additions.  I still like Vernon's ginger ale, its sweeter than others.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that's some great stuff. This might help with the one. What kind of beer crate was it you traded for all these?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/company/schlotterbeck-&-foss




Thanks for the Info, didn't know they started in 1866. I looked up some info & see they made Fruit Extracts, ect. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Thanks for the Info, didn't know they started in 1866. I looked up some info & see they made Fruit Extracts, ect. LEON.
> View attachment 221202


Wow, that ones sweet! Glad you posted a picture. That must have been some old wooden beer crate.  Love your posts buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that's some great stuff. This might help with the one. What kind of beer crate was it you traded for all these?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/company/schlotterbeck-&-foss



It was a Bay City Brewing Co Crate. Complete with it's Top Lid & the Bottle Dividers/Seperators inside. These 2 Items usually missing on most Crates since most would use them later on to Store Stuff in them. I got the Schlotterbeck at a Antique Store.  LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 15, 2021)

Great score on that Vernor's!


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 15, 2021)

I like 'em all Leon! I would be proud to have any one of them ..... I'm special fan of the big blob with the anchor, the big Baltimore loop, the strapper, and the Schlotterbeck.
Thanks for sharing the pics! Great score!
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Great score on that Vernor's!



THANKS.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I like 'em all Leon! I would be proud to have any one of them ..... I'm special fan of the big blob with the anchor, the big Baltimore loop, the strapper, and the Schlotterbeck.
> Thanks for sharing the pics! Great score!
> ~Fred




THANKS.


----------



## brent little (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice,sorry cant be of any help. I live in the wrong country,lol


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2021)

Here's the Crusty Sick Looking Hupert Hutch after a quick 3 days in Tumbler. Looks much Better I think. Before & After Pics. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's the Crusty Sick Looking Hupert Hutch after a quick 3 days in Tumbler. Looks much Better I think. Before & After Pics. LEON.View attachment 221396View attachment 221397


You take the stopper out? Impossible with it in there i guess. Hemi the difference is like day and night!  Have you ever tumbled a codd bottle? I imagine that is a tough one. Great job. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here's the Crusty Sick Looking Hupert Hutch after a quick 3 days in Tumbler. Looks much Better I think. Before & After Pics. LEON.View attachment 221396View attachment 221397




It is always such a huge difference your light tumbling can do. Great before and after.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> It is always such a huge difference your light tumbling can do. Great before and after.


Too bad you can't tumble out the sickness but keep the iridescence.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2021)

Here it is with it's Twin Brother, notice the different style of Tops? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here it is with it's Twin Brother, notice the different style of Tops? LEON.View attachment 221405


Nice variations! Both hutchinson or is one considered a blob top.  Either way, your stuff gives me goose bumps. Thanks for the show.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Here it is with it's Twin Brother, notice the different style of Tops? LEON.View attachment 221405



Also I believe I see a ( . ) after Hubert on the one and not the other. Which ones older? The left version?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Also I believe I see a ( . ) after Hubert on the one and not the other. Which ones older? The left version?


I think i see it on both. The one on the left has wider letters. My guess would be the left one is older also Sarasota941. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2021)

Not sure which one is older. the one on left has no glass makers mark or Manufacturer mark? The one on right only has CS on Bottom, Not sure who or what that means. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

After the Hupert on the right it looked like a period but it might be a perfectly place bubble. Not sure.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2021)

Both Bottles have the little dot between the Jos. & Hupert. it's fainter on Bottle on Right. LEON.


UPDATE:  Your right, the Bottle on Right does have a period or dot after the Hupert. while the one on Left does not, didn't notice that till now. THANKS.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Both Bottles have the little dot between the Jos. & Hupert. it's fainter on Bottle on Right. LEON.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:  Your right, the Bottle on Right does have a period or dot after the Hupert. while the one on Left does not, didn't notice that till now. THANKS.


Man I gotta get new glasses! Thanks for being my eyes.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## VernorsGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

Great Vernor’s extract! One just like it sold on feeBay recently for $280! Tough to find.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2021)

YEAH, I seen that one & I think I may of bid on it but got to High for me. I'd consider mine more like a $100 Bottle due to 2 big chips on top lip unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 10, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> The Ginger Ale Extract is pretty neat. Great additions.  I still like Vernon's ginger ale, its sweeter than others.



Just noticing your new avatar pic.  That's a great one!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 10, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Just noticing your new avatar pic.  That's a great one!



I need to take a lower angle picture of it next time, so the embossing shows better.


----------

